# Hombre eléctrico



## Neodymio (Feb 1, 2011)

Como dice el título, el otro día lo vi en History Channel y me resultó atractivo copiarlo (?)
Luego de ver el video, que no hace falta entender inglés ya que las imágenes hablan por si mismas, opinen por qué le pasa esto.
Para mi era uqe la piel era muy poco resistiva y hacía de jaula de Faraday natural, pero segun el video es todo lo contrario.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 2, 2011)

Entretenido. Pocas veces vi un fake tan burdo y patético como este 

- Hace contactos apoyando débilmente los cables y no salta una miserable chispita.

- No conforme con eso, provoca un cortocircuito que hace saltar los fusibles y tampoco.

- Supuestamente su piel es "altamente conductora", pero cuando se mide con el tester le da 1.8Megohm  .  A pesar de la ridícula contradicción, es un valor de resistencia mas alto que el normal ==> tiene algo más en la mano (minuto 5:57).

- No existen palabras para el transformador con núcleo de carne de altísima permeabilidad 

- Tiene que elevar un reclamo a la compañia por mala calidad en el servicio, debido a que no se cumple con los 240V -6% correspondientes a vivienda residencial en India  (tiene 210V)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 9, 2011)

fue algo tan burdo ese indu ,,(electricomojan),,en fin viendo algo que entiendo y  me di cuenta de las mentiras,bueno el shouu ,ya estoy  dudando de history chanel,aunque me impresiono   el viejito ese campeón de disparos ¡¡¡¡¡¡
que velocidad,una sola explosión y el tipo tiro 2 tiros ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 9, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> fue algo tan burdo ese indu ,,(electricomojan),,en fin viendo algo que entiendo y  me di cuenta de las mentiras,bueno el shouu ,ya estoy  dudando de history chanel,aunque me impresiono   el viejito ese campeón de disparos ¡¡¡¡¡¡
> que velocidad,una sola explosión y el tipo tiro 2 tiros ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



Ya con Misteryquest...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 9, 2011)

con Misteryquest...  nunca descubren  nada,igual me gutaa
astronautas ansestrales tambien me gutaa


----------

